# Allergies/Excessive green eye discharge :/



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Well since the day I got Luna (5 months ago) she has always had eye discharge. I never really deemed it an issue but now I'm kind of on the fence about it as it's never really gone away. I wipe her eyes 20 times a day. If she is up and active, usually her eye discharge is clear or near-clear. If she wakes up from a 2+ hour nap or every morning when I get her from her kennel, she has a large amount of green goop that I wipe away immediately, I then each morning use Vetericyn eye wash to gently wash away all of her discharge! Afterwards, on our morning walk, I will wipe her eyes every 30 minutes but mostly it is clear or not super green. Rather than an infection or conjuntivitis etc...I think she has really bad environmental allergies (pollen/dander etc..). I then started thinking about whether changing her kibble would help? But she is on a very good diet...Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon with her only treats being Wilderness Salmon biscuits and Bully Sticks (about 2-3 a week). So she is 100% grain free and has been for months.
I'm thinking of switching it up and starting her on Orijen Red Regional as it is obviously the Bee's Knee's  I'll most likely go back to the Wilderness as the Orijen's $ is a tad steep to maintain her on as well as it may be far too rich for her. As it stands, with the Wilderness high protein, I don't think she drinks enough water. I've taught her to love ice cubes though and every day we play a game where I put like 5 ice cubes in her water bowl and she snorkles/bobbs for apples to get them out then runs around the house with the cubes in her mouth as if she has just won the Nobel Peace Prize. It's pretty hilarious....she then eventually chews them up and eats them  SOmetimes she even sticks her entire snout/face to the bottom of the water bowl and spurts a loud blow out of her nose when splashes her entire water content all over the wall and carpet. I try to tell her NO but just end up laughing my ass off instead. :doggy:

Question is: What else can I do to help eradicate this excessive eye discharge that is green in color!!!?

5-1/2 months, 36lbs
She's getting spayed next weekend! upruns:


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

had the exact issue. my vet said cleaning sprays, air fresheners can add to their already prone to allergy breed. went to 2 vets about this issue with my 6month pup (she is one blue buffalo wilderness puppy w/blue treats). very common nothing to worry about unless the eye is matted shut. the vet said warm clean wash cloth to break it up. u can use cheap contact solution to rinse eyes. but its just an allergy. I will use Benadryl one 25mg pill at night if her eyes look real red through the day and more then the usual green goo. but I have also seem adult pits with the same eye boogers and with mine some days are little green goo and some days there is more. windy days more green goo. hope this helps I had the same exact issue.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

iluvmypup said:


> had the exact issue. my vet said cleaning sprays, air fresheners can add to their already prone to allergy breed. went to 2 vets about this issue with my 6month pup (she is one blue buffalo wilderness puppy w/blue treats). very common nothing to worry about unless the eye is matted shut. the vet said warm clean wash cloth to break it up. u can use cheap contact solution to rinse eyes. but its just an allergy. I will use Benadryl one 25mg pill at night if her eyes look real red through the day and more then the usual green goo. but I have also seem adult pits with the same eye boogers and with mine some days are little green goo and some days there is more. windy days more green goo. hope this helps I had the same exact issue.


Thanks! :woof: Yep, we have the same exact issue :thumbsup:upruns: I give her a 25mg benadryl in her kibble in the morning as well as night. Not sure if it does anything though.

Once I clean her eyes with a damp wash cloth and sometimes the Vetericyn (overkill) wash, her eyes are gorgeous and squeaky clean up: Good to know I am not alone!


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

honestly I am always cleaning my pups face, baby wipes, tissue. I save the contact rinse for real big eye boogers and getting matted up cleaning before I go to the vet. but its rare it gets like that. but from napping or sleeping its more green then usual. I can see by the redness in her eyes she's going to have more eye boogs then normal.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Some of the dogs I have fostered had eye infections and had green goop exactly like you describe....I used the antibiotic eye drops from the vet and it cleared up. I would still take her to the vet and see what they say....


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Some of the dogs I have fostered had eye infections and had green goop exactly like you describe....I used the antibiotic eye drops from the vet and it cleared up. I would still take her to the vet and see what they say....


Thanks! Since it's been an ongoing issue since 10 weeks old, I'm assuming that it's more than likely just a genetic predispositional thing...that flares up more than usual during allergy season. For example, I just went home on lunch and she's been in the kennel for 4-1/2 hrs and her eyes were not too bad at all. The green goop wipes away pretty easily and her eye is not crusted over or anything like that.

I'm hesitant about paying for a vet visit only to have him prescribe me some antibiotic ointment that I can most likely get generically over the counter/shelf for far less $.

Heard great stuff about Vetericyn....I currently use the eye wash but was contemplating the ointment. It is however antibiotic free so if this is a bacterial thing then ya, the Vetericyn is only going to help with cleanliness and relief.

Vetericyn Animal Ophthalmic Gel dogs cats horses - PICCARD MEDS 4 PETS


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

This mornings walk! up: She'll be 6 months old next Saturday


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking at that last picture it looks like she might have some genetic issue with her eyes as I can very clearly see the third eyelid. I fostered a Golden retriever who had something similar. Typically when you see the third eyelid like that it means there is a problem...figuring it out can be tough as it could be numerous things


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looking at that last picture it looks like she might have some genetic issue with her eyes as I can very clearly see the third eyelid. I fostered a Golden retriever who had something similar. Typically when you see the third eyelid like that it means there is a problem...figuring it out can be tough as it could be numerous things


Yep, I think you're right about the genetic thing. Luna has a very obvious 3rd eyelid and even my Vet mentioned it. Her mama (Nala) has somewhat red/irritated eyes as well 

"Typically when you see the third eyelid like that it means there is a problem."

What do you mean by this (that there's a problem)? My vet told me that the 3rd eyelid is 100% normal.


----------

